# Most recent Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory



## mistalong (May 24, 2017)

Would anyone mind posting the link to the most recent Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory


----------



## Avislo (May 24, 2017)

https://www.myclubwyndham.com/resou...ng/directories/pdf/1491-2016 CW DIrectory.pdf

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory_supplement1718/


----------



## Cheryl20772 (May 24, 2017)

Hang on to these links. I searched and searched the new site and can't find a link to these directories. The links still work, but are disconnected from the site.


----------



## Avislo (May 24, 2017)

The Directory and April supplement are on the new website under Whats Happening then directories.  There are two links.  2014-2015 Directory and the April Supplement.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (May 24, 2017)

Avislo said:


> The Directory and April supplement are on the new website under Whats Happening then directories.  There are two links.  2014-2015 Directory and the April Supplement.


Thank you, I do see it on the site now, but I swear it was not there earlier today when I was trying to find it and a I was looking on that page.


----------



## Avislo (May 24, 2017)

The way the roll out is going, you are probably right.  Things have been known to come and go.  

UPDATE:

WYNDHAM Club Pass Dream Book

https://www.myclubwyndham.com/resou...ening/directories/pdf/1304-2016 WCP eBook.pdf

Is now under the directories section.


----------



## Cely218 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi!  I was just looking at the supplement.  I don't recall discussion on change, but I may have missed it with guest certificates.  It says standard owner gets 2 a year.  However, I have not used any guest certificates this year, and the site only shows that I have 1 guest certificate.

I am also reading about transactions, are they now saying that each transaction even within minutes of each other is considered a transaction.  Previously transaction within the same day counted as 1.  It appears that multiple transactions I made all counted as separate transactions.  Oh no, don't like this change!!!!    Even making me cry more as I screwed up playing around with new system and reserved something.  I waited until I was ready to reserve more later on to cancel thinking that at least I only wasted 1 transaction, but it appears with the cancellation, I wasted 2.  Hmm... just went back to the supplement, it does not say anything about cancellation being counted as a transaction.  But it must have or I would still have 2 transactions, instead of 1.  The supplement gives a list and I do not see cancellation on the list.  Hmm.. any ideas on how to get my transactions back?

Also, I am currently sitting with 2 reservations that are overlapping, but I did not put a guest cert on it.  The reservations don't start until next year.  But it appears now that the supplement says they will cancel overlapping without guest certificates within 48 hours.  Currently I am planning to add a guest, but due to planning my relatives that are wanting to go may not be able to due to health.  If they are not able to go, than another relative guest is planning to go.

Oh, gosh!  At first I liked the changes but after further review I am not so sure.

I guess the reduction in cost of transactions are lower, but I think they also need to lower the cost of guest certificates.  Can someone point me to more discussion on this?  I tried searching and found nothing.

Thanks!

Carol


----------



## puppymommo (Jul 25, 2017)

Carol, cancellations are not SUPPOSED to cost an RT. I just did a cancellation and I wasn't charged one. But at least one other person mentioned that they were charged one. But as far as I know they are not supposed to charge you one.


----------



## Cely218 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hmm..  Thanks for responding.  I was wondering if maybe the website just has the wrong count.  But can you confirm that the change is now each transaction is a transaction, so if you have to reserve 2  one bedroom units because they do not have 1 - two bedroom unit, you use 2 transactions.  This is a bummer.  But still wondering where my guest certificate is and also why I only have 1 transaction if cancellation does not count.  I made a reservation, waited a few weeks and canceled the reservation, within minutes made a reservation and within minutes made another reservation.  So it appears I should have 5 reservations before anything happened, nothing had been transacted this year.  Now I have 1 transaction and 1 guest certificate.

Carol


----------



## Free2Roam (Jul 25, 2017)

That is correct... gone are the days where you could make multiple reservations in one day and only use one reservation transaction. 

The website is a mess... so not surprising that your guest certificate is missing. Call owner care and they should take care of it for you and, hopefully, restore the reservation transaction deducted for that cancelation. 

If you have another owner on your account (spouse, child, parent, etc) you can change the owner name on one of the overlapping reservations. This can be done online. 

Some like the recent rule changes, others (myself included) do not. But it's our new world of Wyndham.


----------



## Cely218 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks, Oh well!  Guess I will pay the price for the reservations if I need them.  I know in past I usually had some left over, but I did make multiple in one day. 

Carol


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 25, 2017)

Cely218 said:


> Hi!  I was just looking at the supplement.  I don't recall discussion on change, but I may have missed it with guest certificates.  It says standard owner gets 2 a year.  However, I have not used any guest certificates this year, and the site only shows that I have 1 guest certificate.
> 
> I am also reading about transactions, are they now saying that each transaction even within minutes of each other is considered a transaction.  Previously transaction within the same day counted as 1.  It appears that multiple transactions I made all counted as separate transactions.  Oh no, don't like this change!!!!    Even making me cry more as I screwed up playing around with new system and reserved something.  I waited until I was ready to reserve more later on to cancel thinking that at least I only wasted 1 transaction, but it appears with the cancellation, I wasted 2.  Hmm... just went back to the supplement, it does not say anything about cancellation being counted as a transaction.  But it must have or I would still have 2 transactions, instead of 1.  The supplement gives a list and I do not see cancellation on the list.  Hmm.. any ideas on how to get my transactions back?
> 
> ...



For your overlapping reservation, do you have somebody else's name on the account other than you as owner? Put their name on the reservation for now if you do. That will solve that problem.

 As for cancellations costing a reservation transaction I thought I read that this was true. It HAS happened to others, but nobody knows definitively the answer to this question. The supplement does not say. I would call owner care to find out for sure and then report back here so we all know for certain.

 I think we can all say that we do not like the changes to the rules nor the new website. We are trying to adapt as best we can, but the website is such a mess there really is no telling what we are going to end up with nor how the rule changes will truly effect us.


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 25, 2017)

I also only have one guest certificate in my account (none used). Since they're issued on 1/1 of each year, I know I'll get two on 1/1/18 but since the old rules were still in place on 1/1/17, I didn't assume that they'd give me a second one with the launch of the new website in May.


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 25, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> As for cancellations costing a reservation transaction I thought I read that this was true. It HAS happened to others, but nobody knows definitively the answer to this question. The supplement does not say.



The supplement does specifically list the things that require an RT.  Canceling a reservation is not listed.


----------



## Cely218 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi!  I found another thread about this.  Everyone is in consensus that it is not listed as a RT.  However, it appears some have also been charged a RT and others have not.  Must be the new system.  Actually my transaction history is strange as it shows a transaction for the reservation and removal of points, and than shows another transaction and removal of housekeeping points.  It does the same thing for the cancellation.  I will call when I can and see what they say, I will report back.  However, it may be a while, as I don't have time currently to spend on hold.

Here is the other thread with same discussion.  http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/does-it-cost-an-rt-to-cancel-a-reservation.259477/

Thanks everyone!

Carol


----------



## imscrappymom (May 17, 2018)

Hello! I'm trying to decide how much to buy on the secondary market and need to know what you can buy with a certain number of credits. (I'm familiar with Worldmark which is pretty simple. 10k/2bd  and 6k/1bd in red season for older resorts; 13k/2 bd and 8k/1bd in newer resorts. There are up to 3 seasons depending upon locale.)

The directory (link provided above https://www.myclubwyndham.com/resou...ng/directories/pdf/1491-2016 CW DIrectory.pdf) gives week number corresponding to calendar dates, but the directory has a chart for Quiet-Prime season by week. I don't think I understand because Sedona has weeks 50-51 as Value Weeks, and according to the chart on p 404, Dec 21 to the 23 start of week 51. That's Christmas week. Wouldn't that be PRIME season?


----------



## Crafty71 (May 18, 2018)

Can't guarantee my answer (just my best guess...someone more local may provide better info), but maybe not because it gets cold in the desert (and at that elevation) at night at that time of year...maybe Sedona is not a popular destination during the winter months...

Cheers!


----------



## Roger830 (May 18, 2018)

Accuweather shows that the historical high temperature is 56 degrees that time of the year.

What's odd is weeks 52 and 1 are prime.

There are other oddities in the charts. At Royal Gardens in Waikiki, weeks 13 and 14 are high season, so we were able to book 5 days, instead of 3 or 4, at a lower rate than prime season.


----------



## Jan M. (May 18, 2018)

Depending on how the calendar falls week 52 is often the week between Christmas and New Year's and week 51 often only includes Christmas but it can vary from year to year. I'm showing both 2017 and 2018 to show how the Sunday to Sunday weeks ran in 2017.

For 2017 week 51 was:
Friday, December 22 to Friday December 29
Saturday, December 23 to Saturday, December 30
*Sunday, December 17 to Sunday, December 24*

Week 52 was:
Friday, December 29 to Friday, January 5, 2018
Saturday, December 30 to Saturday, January 6, 2108
*Sunday, December 24 to Sunday, December 31*

For 2018 week 51 is:
Friday, December 21 to Friday, December 28
Saturday, December 22 to Saturday, December 29
Sunday, December 23 to Sunday, December 30

Week 52 is:
Friday, December, 28 to Friday, January 4, 2019
Saturday, December 29 to Saturday, January 5, 2019
Sunday, December 30 to Sunday, January 6, 2019

Another example is that in 2017  the 4th of July fell in week 26 for Friday and Saturday weeks in but in week 27 for Sunday weeks. In 2018 it falls in week 26 for all three.

This is why you could sometimes score a lower point stay when you booked a full week depending on the check in day. At least it used to work that way but I don't know if it still works that way for a whole week's stay anymore with the new website.


----------

